# Skyline crash in colchester



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone on here? hope everyone is ok

UPDATED: Woman suffers head injuries after crash in Colchester (From Gazette)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

'friends of "Cheryl and Lee"' apparently


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Hoping and wishing her a full recovery.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG i believe we should all of us put a rollcage in our cars for safety. hope the woman recovers.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

how does something like that happen in a town centre (presumably a 30mph) zone? 
his "driving" must have been interesting...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Is (was) that a gtst?


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

They always are


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

DrGtr said:


> OMG i believe we should all of us put a rollcage in our cars for safety. hope the woman recovers.


The rescue services probably cut the roof off for better access.

Glad all are ok


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Cheryl and Lee seem to think they are ok. Another statistic to aid the increase in skyline insurance premiums no doubt....

why do the online papers always put such small photos...???


----------



## Foz (Sep 17, 2007)

Mook said:


> They always are


 Why's that then????


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Foz said:


> Why's that then????


Because morons who normally drive corsas and saxos see they can buy a skyline for two grand, don't have any RWD experience and stuff it into a lamp post

Mook


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Mook said:


> Because morons who normally drive corsas and saxos see they can buy a skyline for two grand, don't have any RWD experience and stuff it into a lamp post
> 
> Mook


Well said. Another one to add to the rise in premiums


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Mook said:


> Because morons who normally drive corsas and saxos see they can buy a skyline for two grand, don't have any RWD experience and stuff it into a lamp post
> 
> Mook


Im with mook, wish them a fast recovery too.


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

DrGtr said:


> OMG i believe we should all of us put a rollcage in our cars for safety.


Unfortunately a rollcage is very dangerous unless all occupants are wearing at least a 4-point safety harness and a helmet. A set of relatively small diameter, very solid bars - not something you'll want to bump your head against.

This accident seems like yet another case of poor judgement. It can be just lack of mechanical driving skills, lack of situational awareness or a combination of these. It's good to hear that nobody died, I hope the injured woman recovers.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Heku said:


> Unfortunately a rollcage is very dangerous unless all occupants are wearing at least a 4-point safety harness and a helmet. A set of relatively small diameter, very solid bars - not something you'll want to bump your head against.
> 
> This accident seems like yet another case of poor judgement. It can be just lack of mechanical driving skills, lack of situational awareness or a combination of these. It's good to hear that nobody died, I hope the injured woman recovers.




more likely the driver was just an idiot.


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

cleethorpes said:


> more likely the driver was just an idiot.


That's what I tried to say, in a politically correct manner... :chuckle:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Heku said:


> Unfortunately a rollcage is very dangerous unless all occupants are wearing at least a 4-point safety harness and a helmet. A set of relatively small diameter, very solid bars - not something you'll want to bump your head against.
> 
> This accident seems like yet another case of poor judgement. It can be just lack of mechanical driving skills, lack of situational awareness or a combination of these. It's good to hear that nobody died, I hope the injured woman recovers.


i am sure if they had a rollcage covered with some plastic foam could be much safer that how the car was. i agree though for full safety helmet and belts.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Skylines in general are very unsafe cars when it comes to crash resistance. I have seen an awefull lot of crashed Skylines and GTRs, some with deaths inside and on top of that I have crashed an R32 too and have two close friends who have horror crashed theirs as well . . . .

I currently own an R34 GTT sedan and have seen just a month a go in japanese local newspaper a guy crashing the same car with only 50mph in to a lamp pot and then in to a wall . . . . the car was so bad squized on the side and front, you couldn't believe it and the driver was dead.

GTS Skylines are easy bang for the buck, faster then any similar cars of their time when it comes to affordability . . . plus they are great handling until you make a mistake or overestimate the car.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

all cars designed for road use are safe. What makes a car unsafe is the driver and other road users


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

+1 Fuggles.
Yet another Fast & Furious Hero!!:chairshot


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

My insurance more than doubled at renewal this year.

No accidents or convictions and drove around 400 - 500 miles in total.

I know I don't know the full circumstances around this accident, but does seem a lot of c**ks drive skylines whereas they should be driving a 1.2 corsa and are pushing up the insurance for the sensible skyline owners.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

no ones ever crashed a GTR then ? and you don't think the higher ratio of crashed GTS 's is most probably because there are more of them than there are GTR's 
also most GTS owners are more likely to use the car as a daily driver


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

My GTR's a daily driver.
My intro to JDM was a 350hp S13 and i learned to control the back end.
If you cant controll it don't drive it especially with a passenger and in a 30 limit!:runaway:


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

+1 Andy W

now trying to work out what sort of moronic idiot i must be???
as i own a GTR and a GTST !!!!! :runaway:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes. I said all GTST drivers were morons.


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

As some people have said probably some young kid with no experience in RWD cars.

I was 20 when i got my GTST (24 now) and was my second car coming from a 1.6 astra estate and i drove it from day 1 with respect and learnt how to drive it properly and at the right times.

Some people think they are D1 champions when they get in rear wheel drive cars, a few of my mates have started buying lesser powered RWD cars and think they can "drift" i just laugh and say "Keep it up, ill have a phone call saying you pranged it soon".


----------



## Heku (Feb 7, 2002)

I did pretty much the same thing back in the 80's, RWD cossie as my first daily driver. You had to have respect, especially around here where 2ft+ of snow is the norm for 4 months or so every year.

Way, WAY back before drifting was mainstream everyone was familiar with long powerslides with RWD cars and there was (sadly, no more; you've gotta love eco-activists for banning ice tracks) a subculture of learning how to control your car in worst possible circumstances. You've probably seen James May of Top Gear trying out the most common ½dirt/½asphalt finnish racing series in Finland... Nowadays it's all way too sanctioned, it used to be way different 20 or so years ago. Learning the basics of RWD control is something that should, IMO, be common knowledge and it's getting rarer all the time.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

I do like the finger pointing and blame game in this thread, it must be wonderful to read something and know the driver was at fault. Sure are some clever peeps on here, without seeing any evidence at all you've worked out where the blame lies and started the accusations.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Max Boost said:


> I do like the finger pointing and blame game in this thread, it must be wonderful to read something and know the driver was at fault. Sure are some clever peeps on here, without seeing any evidence at all you've worked out where the blame lies and started the accusations.


the clues in the article 


> A spokesman for Essex Police said the driver had been reported for careless driving and would be receiving a summons to appear at court.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

it actually says



> The 28-year-old man driving the car escaped with no injuries. He has been reported for careless driving, which means he _could_ receive a court summons.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry. I was reading a follow up article.


----------

